
Is it possible for aliens millions light years away to see dinosaurs on Earth? - hammadnasir
http://spaceamazed.blogspot.com/2017/08/is-it-possible-for-aliens-living.html
======
xparadigm
What if aliens use some other kind of telescopes? What if these aliens had no
Galileo Galilei in their history and thus developed a very different kind of
telescope say, the kind that uses gravitational lensing for optics?

------
codecrusade
Note: Space and time are the same.

------
codecrusade
Yes.

------
mcappleton
That was hilarious, thanks for sharing.

